# The difference in changing from one style to another



## mystic warrior (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello all

As I said in the meet and great part of this forum. I have a background in hwa rang do. I am however thinking about joining the other side as it were in kuk sool won. I was wondering is there any miner or major differences that I will have to be a where of when join kuk sool thanks for the help and the advice.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 7, 2006)

Farang, mystic warrior.

Do I know you?

Also, if I may be so bold, what is "the other side" from your perspective?

Thank you


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 7, 2006)

I am sure you do not
And what I mean is when it comes to korean arts as far as having alot in them. You either train in hwa rang do or kuk sool won. And we all know how korean heads of arts feel about its members going to other schools.
There was nothing mean  meant by it.
I just want to know what I might be getting myself into.
Kind of look before I leap kind of thing.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 7, 2006)

No offense taken, just curious about your perspective is all. 

I have heard that Kuk Sul Won is VERY much like HRD (or the other way 'round) but I don't know about the filial piety requirements which you probably know very much about. 

Do you have the opportunity to visit a local school for a time or two before you "leap"?


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 7, 2006)

The sucky thing is the closest school is like 2 hours away. And today is the only real day I have to be off.
I am a full time student and work full time. So sadly no
I may just have to make the leap. lol


----------



## Pheonix (Mar 8, 2006)

My only advice when switching arts is not to get a big head.  I did when I switched from TKD to HRD.  I noticed some similarities and decide to join thinking ok I know some of it already because it is also a korean Martial Art.  Jeezze! could I have been any more wrong.  Three classes later think I knew what I was doing showed an Instructor and got more than just a fine tuning I got tought how to do some things all over again with more intricasies (probly misspelled).  For me it was a rather large change but I don't know a thing about Kuk Sool Won.

Farang
Adam


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 8, 2006)

On the same topic but not as far as hwa rang do and changing styles.
And I am sure Kuk Sa Nim can answer this one better than any of us could .But what is the difference between WHRDA an what he does.
Aside from politics, I don't care about that. I want to know more about style difference thanks.


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Mar 8, 2006)

mystic warrior said:
			
		

> On the same topic but not as far as hwa rang do and changing styles.
> And I am sure Kuk Sa Nim can answer this one better than any of us could .But what is the difference between WHRDA an what he does.
> Aside from politics, I don't care about that. I want to know more about style difference thanks.


 
Truthfully, what does it matter? Our art Modern Farang Mu Sul® is in fact VERY different as it is an evolved art with many modern influences. It is the result of over 40yrs training in numerous arts, which include HRD. This is explained in detail on our website (www.farangmusul.com). For example you will find real boxing (not "Karate type"), trapping and combative/submission grappling that are systematic and formal requirements in the system. I can tell you that I did not learn them in HRD, as they were never a part of the art. Some may try to say otherwise, but the facts speak for themselves. Just look at their formal requirements. 

But as I stated in the beginning of this response, ...what does it matter? What is important is you find an art and equally as important, an instructor that you identify with, and respect. Then it is just a matter of dedicating yourself. The results you have will be a direct reflection of the genuine effort you invest.

If this still does not help, then depending on how long you have been in the arts, you may be able to distinguish and get a pretty good idea on the differences by reviewing the philosophy and actual techniques of these systems by comparing formal requirements which are listed on both websites. 

At the end you will need to "get your feet wet" and find out by actually doing the training. As one famous martial artist once said: you can not learn swimming by practicing on dry land. At some point youve got to dive in. 

Good luck in your training, and dont let things distract and sideline you from your goals. 

With brotherhood, 
Grand Master De Alba


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks Kuk Sa Nim


----------



## lulflo (Mar 9, 2006)

Good luck in you adventure. 

I think Kuk Sa Nim said it well, it is not the art, but the teacher. If you are a dedicated student, you will realize that it is all your work that makes you what you are, a teacher is a wise guide that can help you reach your potential. Of course there are many different routes to choose from and that will be the difference between the martial art form you decide to follow. 

Farang - Larry


----------

